

Skype spying on you in Russia, China and who knows where else - jitbit
http://blog.jitbit.com/2013/05/skype-spying-on-you-in-russia-china-and.html

======
e3pi
Theorem: Evil Microsoft is a despicable liar.

Proof:

Microsoft asserts: vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

Does Skype use encryption? - Support - Skype

"All Skype-to-Skype voice, video, and instant message conversations are
encrypted. This protects you from potential eavesdropping by malicious users."

Did this answer your question?

\--Microsoft(Skype FAQ)

<https://support.skype.com/faq/FA31/does-skype-use-encryption>

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Proof by contradiction:

Evidence of COUNTER EXAMPLES:

.....................................................................................

"Since its acquisition of Skype in May 2011, Microsoft has added a legitimate
monitoring technology to the tool", says newspaper's undisclosed source in
Kremlin. "Now any user can be switched to a special mode where the encryption
keys are generated on a server rather than on the user's phone or computer".
Microsoft has been providing this technology to security services across the
world, including Russia.

This is not the first time

That's not the first time we hear about Skype breaching privacy. – There's
been reports that Skype is being listened to in China – We all know that
Microsoft has replaced Skype "supernodes" with Linux boxes moving from
p2p-architecture to a more traditional one. – It's been discovered that some
web-bot with a Redmond IP-address crawls all https-links you post into a Skype
conversation (here's the source translated from German). – Jeffrey Nokel from
the University of New Mexico has discovered that the Chinese installer even
comes with a keylogger that "listens" to some specific "bad" words and
combinations and sends them to the secret service later... – Skype leaks your
location \- And the list continues....

[http://blog.jitbit.com/2013/05/skype-spying-on-you-in-
russia...](http://blog.jitbit.com/2013/05/skype-spying-on-you-in-russia-china-
and.html)

....................................................................

...And so, Microsoft ruins Skype

"let's see if they crawl this."

Adam Back, and The H Security have confirmed the back door, I was still
shocked when Guan later dumped the following from his access log:

65.52.100.214 - - [20/May/2013:13:04:11 +0000] "HEAD /skypetest HTTP/1.1" 404
- "-" "-" "guan.dk"

" ...our worst fears have become reality. Microsoft have absolutely no good
intentions, or at least none which are backed by morals, and so they have now
effectively ruined Skype.

My time as a Skype user is coming to a grinding halt as soon as I find a
completely end-to-end encrypted alternative — and, for your own sake, I
seriously hope that you consider going down the same path.

<http://bruun.co/2013/05/20/and-so-microsoft-ruins-skype>

